# Karpfenangeln an der Müritz



## Swe-Carp (31. Januar 2005)

@-All
2 Angelkumpels von mir waren vorige Woche zum Hechtangeln an der Müritz.
Dort zeigte ihnen der Besitzer der Anlage das Bild eines 40+Karpfen der dort
auf einen Twister gefangen wurde.Desweiteren erzählte er von guten Beständen von Großkarpfen und das  die Karpfen an der Müritz kaum beangelt 
werden weil Alle auf Raubfisch angeln.Ihr könnt Euch vorstellen das sie beide
gleich ganz heiß auf eine Session dort oben sind und mich mit schleppen wollen.Ich stelle mir das an einem Gewässer dieser Größe aber extrem schwierig vor.Da ist bestimmt 90% nur über die Location zu machen.
Hat es von Euch schon mal einer an der Müritz auf Carps probiert?
Und stimmen die Aussagen des Besitzers betreffend des Bestandes an größeren Fischen überhaupt ?
                              Vielen Dank für Eure Mühe Rene
No Kill for Future


----------



## Bergi (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Karpfenangeln an der Müritz*

Hi.
Also das würde mich ja auch mal interessieren wies mit der Müritz aussieht...



> Da ist bestimmt 90% nur über die Location zu machen



Mhh,also meiner Meinung nach sieht das an fast jedem "normalem" Gewässer so aus...


----------



## Pilkman (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Karpfenangeln an der Müritz*

Hallo,

sagen wir mal so: Dass die Müritz Karpfen bis weit über 40 Pfund beherbergt ist kein Geheimnis, ob sie nun auch auf Twister gehen, weiss ich aber leider nicht...  ... aber darum geht es Dir ja im Endeffekt auch nicht.

Wie gesagt, allein aufgrund der immensen Größe von ca. 118 qkm als Deutschland größtem Binnensee ist die Müritz aber wohl eines der anspruchvollsten Gewässer, die man sich so vorstellen kann. Ähnliche schwierig wenn gleich doch bereits wesentlich kleiner sind die beiden Schweriner Seen (Innen- und Außensee) mit einer Gesamtfläche von ca. 61 qkm. Auf beiden letzteren sind Fänge von Karpfen bis knapp 50 Pfund durch die Fischerei verbürgt. Am Potential soll es also wohl kaum scheitern... :m

Warum diese Gewässer trotzdem eher sporadisch von Karpfenanglern beackert werden, liegt einfach an den örtlichen Gegebenheiten (riesige Wasserflächen, meterdicke Schilfgürtel, in Relation zur Länge der Uferlinie wenig Zugangsmöglichkeiten usw. usf.). Also müßte man rein theoretisch erst mal unheimlich viel Zeit aufwenden, um wenigstens kleine erfolgversprechende Teile des Gewässers auszukundschaften und mögliche Spots auszumachen. Natürlich kann man die Auswahl anhand von Tiefenkarten und der Hauptwindrichtung etwas einschränken, sprich vorzugsweise Gebiete an der Ost- bzw. Nordseite eines Gewässers suchen, weil hier der relativ häufig vorkommende und Erfolg versprechende Süd-West-Wind auftrifft, aber all das dient eher der Auswahlerleichterung als einer Fanggarantie. Hinzu kommt, dass alle genannten Gewässer intensiv durch Wassersportler und Bootsfahrer genutzt werden. Sprich, 200 und mehr Meter zwischen einem brauchbaren Standort und der beangelten Stelle sind zwar durch geflochtene Schnur gut zu überbrücken, aber Long-Range-Angeln muss dort wohl mit das Nervenaufreibenste sein, was geht.  #t 

Und das dann alles im Rahmen eines Urlaubs ist schon ziemlich heftig. Okay, das zur Schilderung der realistischen Umstände, aber sagen wir mal so: Wenn man dort Fische fängt, kann man fast sicher sein, dass dieser Fisch noch von keinem Karpfenangler vor einem gefangen wurde und jeder mögliche Pieper am Bissanzeiger kann etwas Großes sein. 

Ergo: Mit realistischen Vorstellungen an die Sache heran gehen, aber trotzdem: Wer nicht wagt, der nicht gewinnt! #6


----------



## Swe-Carp (1. Februar 2005)

*AW: Karpfenangeln an der Müritz*

Hallo Pilkman

Deine Antwort deckt sich vollkommen mit meinen Vorstellungen über 
die Schwierigkeiten dieses Gewässers.
Meine beiden Spezies sind keine direkten Karpfenangler (aber trotzdem
ist Ihnen Catch+Release kein Fremdwort) und unterschätzen die Schwierigkeiten solcher Gewässer ungemein.Das Bild Des Fisches vor
Augen+die Aussage des Vermieters, über intensives Füttern die Fische an jede Stelle zu Locken,schien Ihnen das Gewässer erfolgversprechend aussehen.Aber schon das Problem ,das die 1.Kante bei ca 150m vom 
Ufer liegt lässt bei den Befahrdruck an den Gewässer wahrlich keine
Freude aufkommen.Was ist an einen solchen See 1Woche scouten?
Nichts! Wenn Ihr dort schon nicht probiert was soll ich dann ausrichten?
Aber wenn sie unbedingt probieren wollen,warum nicht.
Man kann auch woanders blanken.und vieleicht haben sie auch Glück.
Ich will dieses Jahr auch mal in Eure Richtung ,aber an deutlich kleinere Gewässer,die ich in 1Woche wenigstens etwas kennenlernen kann.
                                   Viele Grüße+Schöne Fische Rene


----------



## Pilkman (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Karpfenangeln an der Müritz*

Hi Swe-Carp,

also wie gesagt, ausreden wollte ich das Deinen Freunden nicht, denn die möglichen Erfolgsaussichten sind bombastisch. Aber man sollte halt mit realistischen Vorstellungen an die Sache heran gehen und nicht möglichst noch das ganze Hobby an den Nagel hängen, wenn man da ´ne Woche geblankt hat oder vielleicht nur ein paar Satzis gefangen hat. 

Die Möglichkeiten der Anglerei auf Hecht&Co. sind ja auch irre vielversprechend wie die vielen Fänge von Kapitalen jedes Jahr beweisen. Aber als kompletter Neuling an diesem Gewässer sind die wenigen Fänge ohne einen erfahrenen Guide zu 99% Zufallsfänge. Für die Raubfischangelei gibt es da ja genügend Angebote, beim spezialisierten Karpfenangeln sieht es da schon ganz anders aus. Also ist man von der Sache her auf sich selbst gestellt und kann durch "Trial&Error" seine Erfahrungen sammeln.

Insgeheim nehmen wir uns auch jede Saison wieder vor, endlich mal die beiden großen Schweriner Seen mit ihrer riesigen Wasserfläche anzugehen, aber die "kleineren" und etwas "überschaubareren" Seen zwischen 50 und 400 Hektar sind da dann doch immer etwas verlockender.  

Naja, wenigstens gehen einem die möglichen möglichen Ziele nicht aus, hmm?   :m


----------



## Swe-Carp (3. Februar 2005)

*AW: Karpfenangeln an der Müritz*

Hej Pilkmann

Haste recht,wenn ich dran denke was ich für dieses Jahr wieder geplant
habe,und was davon wieder wird,da gehen die Gewässer zum Scouten nicht aus.Und man hat im Winter was zu tun,Gewässerinfos zusammentragen usw.
Wenn die Jungs das Ding mal angehen werde ich mich mal melden.
                                       Viele Grüße Rene


----------



## meckpomm (4. Februar 2005)

*AW: Karpfenangeln an der Müritz*

Moinsen

Es gibt einige Angler die die Müritz bereits gezielt und durchaus erfolgreich auf Karpfen befischt habe. Der Bestand an guten Fisch ist durchaus beauchtlich. Nur ist es teilweise notwenidg viel und großflächig zu füttern. Besonders zu beachten ist dabei die Location, dafür ist Erfahrung notwendig. Dann klappt es auch irgendwann mit den ganz Kapitalen. Es gibt eine kleine Gruppe im in der Gegend die schon diverse große Seen befischt haben, dort ist es Gang und Gäbe die Stellen 2 bis 6 Wochen intensiv vorzufüttern, die Fänge sind dabei dann beachtlich!

Von den einheimischen Anglern wird in den Seen seltenst auf karpfen gefischt, allerdings ist es auf der weiten fläche sehr oft erforderlich weit auszulegen, dabei kommt es oft auf Entfernungen von 300m. Die fängisten Tiefen liegen dann meist trotzdem bis 5m Tiefe.
Im Schweriner See ist es mit der intensiver Location durchaus möglich auf die Schnelle mal einen kapitalen Karpfen zu fangen, dies ist aber vor allem Wetter und Jahreszeit abhängig. Mir ist es so schon mehrfach gelungen Fisch bis 28Pfund mit der Pose im Uferbereich zu fangen. Es gibt aber auch hier Bereiche da wird man Wochenlang blanken.

MfG Rene


----------



## Swe-Carp (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Karpfenangeln an der Müritz*

Hallo Rene

Vielen Dank für Deine Infos.
Bei solchen Dimensionen bleibt wahrscheinlich eine Session von einer Woche
ein großes Glücksspiel.Denn längere Futteraktionen sind da nur für Einheimische drin.Die einzige Chance sehe ich nur über die Location,und das
wird an einem fremden Gewässer dieser Größe ohne Tipps von Insidern schon zum Problem.Aber wenn sie die Sache durchziehen, haben sie vieleicht sogar 
Glück.
                                                         Viele Grüße Rene


----------



## meckpomm (5. Februar 2005)

*AW: Karpfenangeln an der Müritz*

Moinsen

Anhand von detalierten karten kann man sein beangeltes Gebiet schon im Vorfeld erkunden. Für die meisten Gewässer, die zu einer Bundeswasserstrasse zählen, gibt es Tiefenkarten, die helfen meist auch recht gut weiter. Vor allem wie es mit der Befahrbarkeit der Ufer aussieht. Ich konnt hier schon mehrfach zuvor befischte plateaus wiedererkennen...

MfG Rene


----------



## angelfreak69 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenangeln an der Müritz*

Wie schauts im moment mit karpfen aus? hat jemand diese woche evtl scho einen landen können?


----------



## Mr. Sprock (3. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenangeln an der Müritz*

Diese Woche evtl. nicht, aber vielleicht 180 Wochen zuvor.


----------



## didi0405 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Karpfenangeln an der Müritz*

@ swe carp  #h

ich bin zwar kein karpfenangler aber ich kann mich nur den  voherigen beiträgen anschliessen 
davon abgesehen habe ich im nördlichen müritzbereich noch keinen karpfenangler gesehen der gefüttert oder geangelt hat
die meisten die hierher kommen wollen hecht , barsch , zander usw.
wenn du aber weitere informationen brauchst dann klick mal hier  www.mueritzfischer.de  #6

wenn du noch eine karte von der müritz brauchst dann schicke mir eine pn mit deiner @mail adresse|supergri

mfg didi  :vik:


----------

